

Ask HN: What's a hacker to do in Buenos Aires? - tectonic

I'm in Buenos Aires for a couple of days, laid over by volcanic ash.  What's especially interesting for a hacker in this impressive city?
======
bazookaBen
meet another hacker! email/skype me

